# Grand Lagoon Grand Slam Tournament



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is anyone on here fishing this tournament? We are entered but wanted to get a feel on the amount of boats that are fishing..


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I will be. Heard 10 pre registered


----------

